# [SOLVED] Ethernet controller code 28



## Fergenburger (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello, 
I have this Ethernet controller code 28 problem also. I recently reinstalled windows and now I cannot connect to the internet, at the moment I'm on my iPod. 
Computer details are 
intel core 2 quad CPU
Q9550 @ 2.83GHz
2.83 GHz, 3.25 GB of RAM
Please can you help


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet controller code 28*

Can you please do this?
Open the Device Manager
Post al errors (yellow !)

On these errors
Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the VEN_&DEV_ numbers for each error you have.

Bill


----------



## Fergenburger (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Ethernet controller code 28*

Yellow errors
Ethernet controller - PCI\VEN_1969&DEV_2048&SUBSYS_20481019&REV_A0\4&293AFFCC&0&00E0
SM Bus Controller- 
PCI\VEN _8086&DEV_27DA&SUBSYS_26831019&REV_01\3&11583659&0&FB
Thanks Bill
PCI Device -
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D8&SUBSYS_26831019&REV_01\3&11583659&0&D8


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet controller code 28*

H)i,
Is this a custom built computer or retail (Dell, Gateway, HP etc)
If retails post the make and model of the computer

If custom built post make and model of the motherboard

I did find the ethernet controller, but you need to install the Chipset driver (SM Bus) first

Ethernet controller - PCI\VEN_1969&DEV_2048&SUBSYS_20481019&REV_A0\4&293AFFCC&0&00E0
*Atheros L1 Windows Driver x86/x64(Vista, XP, Server 2003)*Driver here:
http://partner.atheros.com/Download.aspx?id=118


----------



## Fergenburger (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Ethernet controller code 28*

Hey, 
Well I am pretty sure it's a custom built I think the motherboard is a ecs elite group? Is there some way to find out the model? Thank you very much Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet controller code 28*

You would have to open the side panel on the tower and take a look inside by the PCI slots or CPU for indentifying marks


----------



## Fergenburger (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Ethernet controller code 28*

Alright well it says a few things so I will write them all:
PCI Express
Dual DDR2 800
serial ATAII
ECS FSB1(or L)333


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: Ethernet controller code 28*

Google is your friend!!! LOL
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/solved-ethernet-controller-code-28-a-196334.html


----------



## Fergenburger (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Ethernet controller code 28*

I have tried google and this isn't a retail computer so I was thinking it would be different


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet controller code 28*

@visseroth

Same issue, but totally different hardware

@Fergenburger

Need more


----------



## Fergenburger (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Ethernet controller code 28*

Hmm 
On the fan it says intel E30307
it has - G31T-M7 REV :1.0 15-v83-011007 
ATA100
Not sure what I'm looking for? What should this look like


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: Ethernet controller code 28*

Download Everest, the link is in my signature. It will be a trial version but it will give you the information you are looking for.


----------



## Fergenburger (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Ethernet controller code 28*

So download it with another computer and put it on the one that isn't working?


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: Ethernet controller code 28*

Yeppers, it'll give you all the system specs that you and we need. You can even generate a report with it if you want. Give it a go, play with it and post back with your system specs.

Edit: Detailed system specs :grin:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet controller code 28*

Hold on a minute


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet controller code 28*

I am back

All the drivers can be found here:
http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Pr...ailID=897&DetailName=Feature&MenuID=1&LanID=0

Click on Download
Click on drivers

Install the Chipset driver first
Under LAN you need the first one
Then install the Audio

You have a ECS G31T-M7 REV :1.0 Motherboard


----------



## Fergenburger (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Ethernet controller code 28*

Thankyou very much Bill I appreciate your help and thank you visseroth for your help also


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet controller code 28*

Let us know how you make out

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Fergenburger (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Ethernet controller code 28*

I typed in the web site
But it comes up in Chinese characters but works fine on my iPod?


----------



## Fergenburger (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Ethernet controller code 28*

Don't worry about that I fixed that problem


----------



## Fergenburger (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Ethernet controller code 28*

so with the ethernet controller download i went into the site and it comes up with an agreement contract thing, i agreed and then im not sure what to do after that


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet controller code 28*

What site are you using?

Use the ESC site where it has all your drivers
Follow post #16


----------



## Fergenburger (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Ethernet controller code 28*

Ok so I got the chipset download to work and the audio one to work but when I tried both the LAN and the atheros ones said that the Ethernet controller cannot be found on my system so I'm not sure what to do from here. Sorry about this Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet controller code 28*

Hi,
I have checked the "codes" of both drivers.
The second driver on the list under LAN is the one you want.

Seeing the setup exe file was unable to locate the hardware, try a manual install

Download the file
Make a new folder (name it LAN)

Right click on the downloaded file>Extract (unzip).
Guide windows to extract (unzip) the file to the LAN folder you made

Now open the Device Manager
Right click on the error (Network Controller>Update
Select: No, not this time
Select: Install from a list or specific location (Advanced)
Select: Include this location in the search
Select: Browse and browse to the folder you extracted the driver to (LAN).
XP should install the driver.

Bill


----------



## ROMs101 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Ethernet controller code 28*

the code 28 is the driver problem.. download the cpu-z then see your model of your computer then download the proper driver..


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet controller code 28*

@Roise

The model of the computer has already been confirmed.
No reason to run CPU-Z


----------



## Fergenburger (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Ethernet controller code 28*

Alright Bill I will give that a shot and get back to you soon


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet controller code 28*

Keep me posted


----------



## Fergenburger (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Ethernet controller code 28*

ok Bill so everything has been fixed. thank you so much i appreciate your help. the time you put in has made me very happy. thanks again and if there is anything i can do then dont hesitate to ask. 

Nick


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet controller code 28*

Hi:wave:, 
Glad to hear you are up and running:4-clap:!

It was my pleasure to assist youray:.

Thanks,
Bill:grin:


----------



## Fergenburger (Nov 2, 2010)

hey Bill not sure if it has anything to do with the drivers i downloaded but my screen has gone large, ive tried changing it in the properties but it doesnt work not sure if you know whats wrong with it?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Any errors in the Device Manager (yellow!)?

What does it say under display adapter?


----------



## Fergenburger (Nov 2, 2010)

no errors in the device manager 
display adapter says NVIDIA GeForce 9600GT


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Try uninstall the driver in both Add/Remove Programs and in the Device Manager

Then install this driver:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp-260.99-whql-driver.html

Let me know.

Bill


----------



## Fergenburger (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Ethernet controller code 28*

i did all that but it is still the same. all the picture is clear and looks right its just that it is all zoomed in and i have to move my mouse to the sides of the screen to see all the picture.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet controller code 28*

Does the screen change in size if you chang the resoultion?

What monitor do you have?

Does it have a auto adjust feature?


----------



## Fergenburger (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Ethernet controller code 28*

yeah its basically the screen changing in size it is an ipex ??


----------



## Fergenburger (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Ethernet controller code 28*

it works all fine with screen size until i get to the log on screen


----------



## Fergenburger (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Ethernet controller code 28*

alright something i clicked brought up a message saying would you like to change your resolution to the 1600x1020 which is what it normally is and what i was clicking in the settings and i clicked yes and it has gone back to normal again, i dont know what changed it in the first place but again i thank you for your help and im sorry for the wild goose chase essentially.
cheers Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet controller code 28*

Hi, 
Just glad you got it sorted out.

Bill


----------

